# Local slingshot get togehters and clubs?



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Has anyone organized any local slingshot shooting clubs, tournaments or just fun times shooting with other slingshot shooters in your local area? Have you had any luck advertising on Craig's List or other local social media to contact others in your area who are slingshot enthusiasts? Any suggestions on how to advertise and form a local slingshot group? I suspect there are many out there still shooting their Walmart/Big 5 wire frames that would enjoy growing in the sport and get introduced to the more modern frames now available. Or is the slingshot forum your only source of contact with other slingshot shooters?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

We had a get together for a few years over in Long Island NY. There were about 7-8 people at different times, and we were all members of the forum.

When we had a shoot we would announce it here on the forum for anyone that wanted to come. We had Dick Riley from Ohio. We had Dayhiker from Boston.

Some the guys still get together occasionally. We had a great time. I had to stop because of my wife's illness and mine too-plus it was very expensive with all the Jersey tolls and the NY bridge tolls.

It would cost over $45 dollars just in tolls to go 20 miles! Still would love to get back to together someday. One of the guys knew a lady who owned an estate on about 20 acres so we could shoot without legal worries.

A great bunch of people sharing a common interest-Slingshots!! Get a few people that are close to your area, find a safe place and get it going. It's a great way to spend a day and to do what we love!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have Slingshot matches every month with 5 to 7 other shooters. They shoot in rifle, pistol club I run.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Cjw said:


> I have Slingshot matches every month with 5 to 7 other shooters. They shoot in rifle, pistol club I run.


Shooters are a good source of slingshot shooters. Many years ago I used to spend an hour or two practicing pistol shooting on a military range. Before we started shooting the pistols we would pull out the slingshots and have an informal session shooting at 25 yard pistol targets with our slingshots. Lots of fun.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Sounds like I need to join the local gun range again and shoot my handguns and rifles along with my slingshots to attract slingshot shooters. They even have an archery range which might be fine for slingshot shooting.


----------

